# Which dog food?



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

What is the dog food of choice for adult dogs? I realize that this will vary widely, but it may narrow it down a bit. Thanks!


----------



## 2dc (Nov 7, 2011)

I use pro plan sport 30 / 20 dog food for my Chesapeakes


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I buy my feed from a local feed store here and support the local community as well.
The feed is Loyall by Nutrena. 
My penny.


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

BJGatley said:


> I buy my feed from a local feed store here and support the local community as well.
> The feed is Loyall by Nutrena.
> My penny.


Pro plan sport 30/20...very happy with the food..


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 8, 2013)

PP sport here as well.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Chipper31 said:


> Pro plan sport 30/20...very happy with the food..



My feed store doesn’t carry Purina (I wonder why), but they do carry Blue Buffalo and Taste of the Wild and I would use then before I would use any Purina products.

I had a very bad experience in the past with Purina…No more said.
Both dogs in the guest room getting ready for the next hunt in the morning….


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

Switched to Dr Tim's Pursuit a few months ago. Couldn't be more satisfied. Bonus, they are advertisers/supporters of this forum. BTW, Chewy's service is excellent.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

got away from PPP for a bit,,,no china for my dog when there are plenty of ingredients here....plus i wanted to try something made in MI...switched both mutts to dr tims and so far so good.....she may go back to PPP when she goes back to the trainer,,,


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have had good results from Dr. Tim's!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I feed Pro Pac 26/16 - fresh at a local store. (Or Pro Pac Performance 30/20 if they are working VERY hard. These get good on-line ratings.) 

I've tried lots of others over the years and am temped by Dr. Tim's. (My daughter just started on it, but I haven't heard what she thinks.)


----------



## sandysylvester (Apr 13, 2015)

I was told Orijen is a good food, but to be honest its a little pricey for my budget. I was feeding Blue Buffalo (and still do for my beagle), but my chessie didn't seem to agree on the other end if you catch my meaning. I switched to grain free Taste of the Wild and so far so good...


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

In canada they have a brand call Nutrition First..It is from superstores or extra foods. .
Ingredients look very good...the reviews compare it to blue buffalo..
Thoughts?


----------



## MNHunter (Feb 16, 2015)

I recently switched my 9 month old from Purina Pro Plan Puppy to Dr. Tims Pursuit. When you figure the cost per pound and factor in the free delivery from Chewys I think the Dr. Tims comes out cheaper than the PPP and it certainly has a higher quality list of ingredients.

We are through about 1/3 of a 44 pound bag so far and my dog looks great, his energy is incredible (always has been though) but he doesn't seem to dive into his food bowl with the same vigor that he did with the PPP. I don't know if it's because he doesn't care for the taste as much or if it's just that he's not as hungry when it's feeding time?


----------



## Jwattsmojo (Jul 15, 2013)

Victor high pro plus 30 20


----------



## a.curtin2011 (Jul 7, 2014)

I feed ACANA, their limited ingredient diets. ACANA is made by Champion, which also makes Orijen, but is slightly more affordable.
I've also fed Nature's Variety Instinct.


----------



## martyhanson23 (Feb 12, 2015)

I had my pup on Science Diet, when my oldest lab passed away this summer, I switched to a much better food in Dr. Tims Pursuit. 

My Black Lab pup looks great, but he's always had issues with his poop. I thought Dr. Tims would help it. His first part of the stool is really good, but strains on the rest of it, and it gets soft. 

So, not sure what to think!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

martyhanson23 said:


> ...His first part of the stool is really good, but strains on the rest of it, and it gets soft.
> 
> So, not sure what to think!


One of mine has this sort of problem (worse than you describe) with every food I've tried (except a VERY expensive prescription food). One tablespoon of Metamucil with his food morning and night stabilizes him almost all the time. (Yes that's a LOT of Metamucil! I get generic at Walgreens or HyVee.)


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Tim's here. I'm sold on it.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Tim's. Very happy with it. Got hooked up with a few other guys in town who also feed it and buy it by the pallet. Last pallet came out to less than $55 a bag.


----------



## Cat (Oct 13, 2015)

Arcana & Farmina


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Dr. Tims Pursuit.


----------



## Tdog (Mar 10, 2013)

Nutri Source. 
Started one dog on it last year, raised a litter of pups on the large breed puppy, now all three dogs on it. Made locally, easy to find.
Dogs high energy, nice coats, easy cleanup.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Victor, 30/20. Retail is at $1 a lb. where I get mine, but I could drive farther and save a few bucks a bag.

I'm surprised no one has recommended reading up on the reviews of dog food "watch dogs" put out. Some brands are known for their high count of recalls, and should be avoided, imo.

If quality control is a concern to you as a consumer, I think you'll be pleased with Victor. My dogs love it, and they look great, their coats look great, their stools are firm, yet small, meaning they digest the food before it passes. Don't take our word for it, do your homework. There is a plethora of information on dog foods for competition dogs.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 28, 2010)

Tdog said:


> Nutri Source.
> Started one dog on it last year, raised a litter of pups on the large breed puppy, now all three dogs on it. Made locally, easy to find.
> Dogs high energy, nice coats, easy cleanup.


Nutri Source here also, really like the results.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

+1 for Dr. Tims. I feed pursuit normally and switch to momentum during hunting season.


----------



## catfish_joe (Sep 16, 2013)

Keith Stroyan said:


> One of mine has this sort of problem (worse than you describe) with every food I've tried (except a VERY expensive prescription food). One tablespoon of Metamucil with his food morning and night stabilizes him almost all the time. (Yes that's a LOT of Metamucil! I get generic at Walgreens or HyVee.)


Mine has the same problem too. Just curious what expensive prescription food that is, and if you use metamucil with that? Or metamucil with other cheaper food? 

I've tried lots of different foods including Dr. Tims pursuit. I liked Dr. Tims, he had the shiniest coat on this vs. all the others I've tried, but the only place to get it in AK is Anchorage. Plus his stools didn't improve. Currently feeding him Red Paw 32k.


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

Nutri Source Super performance. I have 5 dogs (2 pointers and 3 labs) on it and never had an issue. I've been feeding it to my old male lab for around 10 years he will be 12 in February and still hunting pheasants and he's still solid muscle. I recommend it to everyone who asks!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

MNHunter said:


> I recently switched my 9 month old from Purina Pro Plan Puppy to Dr. Tims Pursuit. When you figure the cost per pound and factor in the free delivery from Chewys I think the Dr. Tims comes out cheaper than the PPP and it certainly has a higher quality list of ingredients.
> 
> We are through about 1/3 of a 44 pound bag so far and my dog looks great, his energy is incredible (always has been though) but he doesn't seem to dive into his food bowl with the same vigor that he did with the PPP. I don't know if it's because he doesn't care for the taste as much or if it's just that he's not as hungry when it's feeding time?


x2 Dr. Tim's Pursuit, I feed my dogs about 1/4th less than they get on the pro trucks with PPP 30-20 or Euk.
Dr. tim's has the lowest ash content of any premium brand. (ash is the amount of ground bone in the food)
My dogs thrive on Dr. Tim's, excellent coat,tootsie roll stools and high energy levels.

Matter of fact, just started shipping Dr. Tim's to my young dog pro via chewy. Also, all my food at home arrives
from Chewy and I have not been to the store for food in about a year. For me it's a no brainer, saving my valuable time and money.

JMO


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

catfish_joe said:


> Mine has the same problem too. Just curious what expensive prescription food that is, and if you use metamucil with that? Or metamucil with other cheaper food?
> 
> I've tried lots of different foods including Dr. Tims pursuit. I liked Dr. Tims, he had the shiniest coat on this vs. all the others I've tried, but the only place to get it in AK is Anchorage. Plus his stools didn't improve. Currently feeding him Red Paw 32k.


For working labs I like Red Paw PowerEdge 38k.
http://redpawdogfood.com/products/poweredge/38k


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Dr. Tims Pursuit.


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 28, 2015)

Someone had mentioned Taste of the Wild earlier. I'm considering this for a new Golden pup. Any thoughts on this brand?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

catfish_joe said:


> Mine has the same problem too. Just curious what expensive prescription food that is, and if you use metamucil with that? Or metamucil with other cheaper food?
> 
> I've tried lots of different foods including Dr. Tims pursuit. I liked Dr. Tims, he had the shiniest coat on this vs. all the others I've tried, but the only place to get it in AK is Anchorage. Plus his stools didn't improve. Currently feeding him Red Paw 32k.


I've had really good luck with RedPaw 32K.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

1gunner said:


> Someone had mentioned Taste of the Wild earlier. I'm considering this for a new Golden pup. Any thoughts on this brand?


Taste of the Wild is manufactured by Diamond. Diamond has had numerous recalls some of which resulted in the death of dogs. It may be a good food, but I'm not willing to trust the source.


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

So far, good info! My 10 month old pup is doing well on large puppy Nutri Source. Just trying to plan where to go next.


----------



## Brianwalker42 (Nov 8, 2015)

I started my chocolate lab on purina pro plan. She was really lethargic and had bad dandruff I switched to blue buffalo 2 months ago now her activity level is great and the dandruff is completely gone. Brighton is 10 months now and very lean. 
The bad weight is a few pounds less than PPP but there is not a lot of fillers and no corn and natural ingredients. 
I very happy with my decision to change. One thing to note! You have to slowly change the food over a two week time frame. If not there will be digestion issues. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jabelism (Jun 3, 2014)

Dr Tims Pursuit here


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Maddog10 said:


> PP sport here as well.


Same here. PP works well for my lab.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

Victor here. Was feeding diamond but the recalls are scary. Like food made in USA with USA ingredients.


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

I feed PMI Exclusive Chicken & Rice. I've been using this brand for several years and am very happy with the results.


----------



## magouyrk352 (Feb 28, 2015)

I feed Nulo Adult and have not had any issues with it. Im surprised none of you have mentioned it. Is there something I don't know about it?


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Wwe switched to Victor a little over a year ago. Got tired of Euks increasing price and shrinking bags. We also wanted to reduce the grain. So far with Victor we've only seen a slight price increase and the bags are the same size. Dogs like it, costs look great and solid stool.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

cubdriver said:


> So far, good info! My 10 month old pup is doing well on large puppy Nutri Source. Just trying to plan where to go next.


you are allowed to stay with that food....it is good food and if it works, keep feeding...their performance and grain frees are good


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm wanting to feed Dr. Tims but should I start with a puppy food? Can't find a Dr Tims puppy food.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Bradybuck said:


> I'm wanting to feed Dr. Tims but should I start with a puppy food? Can't find a Dr Tims puppy food.


Some food is for all ages now. I fed my puppy Dr. T's Kenesis which is for any dog. I think you can feed the others too but I may be wrong, and they aren't advertised that way like the Kenesis is.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr Tim doesn't believe in age specific foods. I asked him about it several years ago. If I recall correctly, canines in the wild eat essentially the same thing regardless of age. If you do a search I'm pretty sure I posted something about it back the. Dr Tim is great at answering questions if emailed also. That would take any ? Out of the equation.


----------



## 2dogs1949 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mine has been on Pro Plan for 8 years. He ate but not with the same interest. I started mixing it 50/50 with Blue Buffalo, he goes right after it now.


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 4, 2015)

Ive been using blue buffalo wilderness all life stages for several years now with my pups, they love it and always finish there bowl. I have been eyeing the new natural balance wild pursuit but its a little more pricey.


----------



## canadahunter61 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ole Roy all the way guys.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone supplement with Flexx? Is it necessary with a quality dog food like Dr. Tims or other ones mentioned.

I'm thinking of switching my current dog to Dr. Tims and start my new pup on it as well.


----------



## Rose's Mom (May 31, 2013)

I used Blue Buffalo dry food and switched to Dr Tim's RPM Pork and Salmon. It is an all live stages formula so my puppy was on it from the first week home. I tried the Pursuit Active Dog but all three started itching and my three year old got a bad hot spot. Switched back to RPM and everyone is back to normal. 
I do supplement (A LOT): turmeric, glycoflex, ocu-glo coconut oil, Braggs apple cider vinegar and Grizzly oil.


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab (Apr 20, 2014)

Dr. Tim's is quite a few quality notches above what most people feed. Puppies can eat any of the formulas but I think 26/16 Kinesis is the best.

Pursuit is fine too especially if you want to feed multiple dogs all the same food.

The price is not much more than Pro Plan in the end. The food is also very hard so they seems to get a lot of satisfaction eating it.

If you look at the user reviews on Chewy.com, there are very, very few negative reviews.


----------



## Jeremy Gibbons (Apr 18, 2017)

1gunner said:


> Someone had mentioned Taste of the Wild earlier. I'm considering this for a new Golden pup. Any thoughts on this brand?





Charles C. said:


> Taste of the Wild is manufactured by Diamond. Diamond has had numerous recalls some of which resulted in the death of dogs. It may be a good food, but I'm not willing to trust the source.


Our 5.5 year old YLF has done well on TOTW since she was a pup, but I happened upon a bunch of scary reviews this evening about bad batches and very ill dogs over the last few months.

Apparently I don't have enough posts to be allowed to post the link from consumer affairs site.

Now I'm freaked out because we have 9 pups on the ground and have two big bags of the stuff AND about to start weening. Uggh


----------



## bhepper (Mar 10, 2015)

I've been feeding my lab SportDogFood Elite Beef. He's currently getting 3 cups/day and his stool amount has lessened. The owners are super quick to respond to questions via Facebook and have been very helpful. They have limited distribution from their website so I order from Amazon. I have the dash button though so it's pretty convenient unless wanting to use a coupon.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

I first posted on this when I was looking for a good food to feed my incoming pup. She's now 18 months old and I am very pleased with Dr. Tim's Pursuit. I also feed Kinesis to my 11 year old and she is doing excellent!


----------



## safbig (Aug 4, 2014)

Victor Performance with Glucosamine 26/18


----------



## mikehmike (Jan 11, 2017)

Dr Tims kenesis for my 7month chessie...been on it since I think 4months of age and does good on it. I will move to pursuit when he is 1-1.5 years of age, price is awesome considering you get 45lbs of food and it's dense so it lasts a wile.

Acana would be my second pick but they don't ship the puppy formula to the US so...I went with Dr Tims


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

DL said:


> Some food is for all ages now. I fed my puppy Dr. T's Kenesis which is for any dog. I think you can feed the others too but I may be wrong, and they aren't advertised that way like the Kenesis is.


Dr Tims website now states that all the foods except Kinesis are for all dogs EXCEPT for growing large breed puppies. Only Kinesis says all stages. Don't know why the change, probably just a bit of caution so people do not feed the high energy/protein food and get too fast of growth??
I feed Pursuit for my adult dogs and have been VERY happy with the change over EUK performance. Now with a litter of pups mom is blending in Momentum and I am debating myself what to feed the pups. I have a been a believer of large breed puppy foods for several years and have had great success with EUK large breed puppy. Hard to argue with success. Convert to Pursuit after 14-18 months depending on the maturity of the pup. Still considering Kinesis due to the comments of others here.


----------



## RDKlabs (Apr 13, 2016)

Taste of the Wild, I tried pro plan but my dogs lost muscle mass and stools were liquid, my dogs do much better on grain free, also tried 4 health but they lost muscle mass as well. I can not say enough about taste of the wild, I feed the wetland formula to my two older dogs and the puppy high plains prairie formula to my 4 month old puppy, no problems when I switch them over either.


----------

